# Personaly..



## DLNorton (Jul 26, 2005)

I liked your old site better.  It seems everybody is switching to vBulletin now.  Your other had a pulse at least.  This one's very sterile and impersonal. I also had a devil of a time making a new account, too many error codes.

Just my 2 cents worth..


----------



## Keffria (Jul 26, 2005)

I believe this is just short term there doll... until he gets all the info back that he needs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Keffria said:
			
		

> I believe this is just short term there doll... until he gets all the info back that he needs.



Ah so!!  :wink:


----------



## RayJones (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hopefully we can return to the old version soon*

I'd already gotten used to it - us old dogs, you know! B-)-

Ideally, I'd like to see the older version, plus a keyword search ability.  The old site asked for keywords with submissions.  If anybody else used them, it would be very handy.

---Ray Jones---


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha, i just wanted to be weird and bump a random post from when I never knew furries existed. 

I agree, it is kind of Difficult to create an account now, go back to your old servers FA XD


----------



## Lobar (Aug 3, 2010)

oh gee thanks we all really missed this one


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 3, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> Haha, i just wanted to be weird and bump a random post from when I never knew furries existed.
> 
> I agree, it is kind of Difficult to create an account now, go back to your old servers FA XD


 
5 year necro post, so that you could agree. So bloody necessary.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny how a 5 year old post is applying again right now.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

isnt it astounding? this is from back when i was in like... 4th grade...


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

You necro'd this just to say that?


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

Eey well what else is going on around here? its all the same 10 threads.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

Yay necro thread~


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> Eey well what else is going on around here? its all the same 10 threads.


 Doesn't mean you can just necro threads.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> Doesn't mean you can just necro threads.


 
Yeah, according to the mods we have standards now.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 3, 2010)

And we're done...


----------

